# WWHHHAAAATTTTT ??? is gone on here



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

????????????????


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Forum change that happened last week. The bugs are slowly working out. It is definitely a big shift from what we had but overall, it is working well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2015)

Patience grasshopper!


----------



## jamarcusray (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know what to do with my hands...


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

I must have drank too much last week ??


----------

